
Use Vim as a C/C++ IDE - wsdjeg
https://spacevim.org/use-vim-as-a-c-cpp-ide/
======
dngray
Eugh.

Every time these vim distributions get mentioned I shiver.

Have a read of:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/92a9y0/whats_your_hone...](https://old.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/92a9y0/whats_your_honest_opinion_of_spacevim/)
for some context.

In all seriousness though they tend to cause more problems than what it's
worth.

They are aimed at users who don't know anything about vim, which is also their
caveat, they're not only learning vim, but also the distribution of it.

Then when a plugin doesn't work properly, there's even more work to try to
figure out why. For inexperienced users this is a terrible combination.

Often the choices made by vim distributions end up getting "outdated" meaning
you may start with accepting the plugins dished up to you, but then might
discover _some new cool plugin_ that conflicts with something already in your
distribution.

Rule of thumb, perhaps install some of the plugins these distributions use.

You're better off with a decent dotfile manager like
[https://yadm.io](https://yadm.io) and then considering a modular approach
[http://branliu.com/blog/2012/05/14/organizing-your-
vimrc/](http://branliu.com/blog/2012/05/14/organizing-your-vimrc/)

much less headaches in the end.

